# Seltsame Abstürze!

## Silv3r

Guten Tag!

In letzte Zeit häufen sich die Kernel-Freezes von Gentoo Linux. Ich benutzt Gentoo Linux seit ca. 3 Monaten und am Anfang hatte ich noch den Gentoo-Kernel 2.4.22. So ca. 2-3 in der Woche frierte mein Rechner eigentlich nur während dem Benutzen von Mozilla ein. Ok, 2-3 in der Woche konnte ich verkraften. Seitdem ich den 2.6.1-gentoo verwende, tritt der Kernel-Freeze auch bei anderen Anwendungen auf. Das komisch ist, dass beim Stillstand die Musik weiter läuft (verwende den beep-media-player/xmms). syslog-ng spuckt leider auch keine Informationen zu so einen Freeze aus...

Mein Laptop:

Intel Centrino 1400 mhz

Intel 855PM Chipsatz

Ati Mobility Radeon 9000!

Ich benutze auch (gezwungernermaßen   :Confused:  ) Suse Linux 9 und dort hatte ich noch nie einen solchen Freeze.

Hat irgendjemand Vorschläge?!? 

mfG

----------

## bmichaelsen

Ist den ein Login mit ssh be einem solchem Freeze noch möglich?

Wie sieht es im Strg-Alt-BSpace und Strg-Alt-Entf aus?

----------

## Marlo

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> ...während dem Benutzen von Mozilla ...

 

SPEICHERFEHLER ??

Gab`s da nicht mal so nen memorytester ?

Wat sacht der den ? Nach so 24 stundn ?

 :Very Happy: 

war ja nur mal angedacht und nicht bös gemeint. Der Moz ist schon ein Gorilla, aber mit einer sauberen hardware zu schaffen, oder?

Gruß 

ma

----------

## Silv3r

Hallo!

Also heute zb war so ein Freeze währen dem Arbeiten mit Eclipse, vor ein paar Tagen wie ich den Nautilus öffnete, sprich nicht nur Mozilla ist schuld.

Tastatureingabe, Mausbewegung ist nicht mehr möglich. Wenn der Rechner einfriert dann geht der Lüfter ziemlich laut an...

ssh Login habe ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich aber bei der nächsten Gelegenheit versuchen  (hab nicht immer einen 2ten Rechner beim Freeze zur Verfügung)!

mfG

EDIT: hab jetzt eine ssh Verbindung probiert, aber "connection refused" !!!

----------

## Inte

Poste mal Deine CFLAGS. Mozilla hat mir schon ein paar mal bei zu extremen Optimierungen nach einer Laufzeit von einer Woche das System so stark ausgebremst, daß ein Restart der Anwendung notwendig war.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Silv3r

Hi!

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

USE="X gtk2 gnome alsa mozilla opengl sdl video_cards_radeon acpi cups foomaticdb ppds usb -apm -kde -qt"

```

die Use-Variable hab ich auch gepostet, falls da Probleme sein könnten....

mfG

----------

## chrisvoid

hi,

aehnliche probs hier, habe auf 2.6.1 upgedatet und nun rebootet meine  meine wks (bzw kackt ab (entschuldigung fuer die etwas lapidare formulierung;))) jeden morgen...auch laggt das system nun heftig beim compilen von dingen (oder irgendwas dass die cpulast auf 100% treibt)

unter 2.4.22 ging immerhin chatten und musik hoeren beim compilen  noch lagfrei;)

auszug aus last:

```
reboot   system boot  2.6.1            Tue Jan 20 06:28     (06:17)
```

nach der schule qkt mich dann ein gdm mit viel zu hoher auflosung an...

Meine wks:

AMD Athlon 2200+

Via KT400

Geforce 4

wm: fluxbox 

ueber evtl. hilfe waer ich dankbar da ich sonst wieder kernel "downgraden" muss...

so long,

Chris

----------

## PeKron

 *chrisvoid wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> aehnliche probs hier, habe auf 2.6.1 upgedatet und nun rebootet meine  meine wks (bzw kackt ab (entschuldigung fuer die etwas lapidare formulierung;))) jeden morgen...auch laggt das system nun heftig beim compilen von dingen (oder irgendwas dass die cpulast auf 100% treibt)
> 
> unter 2.4.22 ging immerhin chatten und musik hoeren beim compilen  noch lagfrei;)
> ...

 

Selber compiliert oder genkernel?

----------

## chrisvoid

selber, willst die config? ;) 

ich habe den eindruck, dass das porblem mit den unstable bcm4400 treiber zusammenhaengt (die sind seit 2.6 im kernel) unter 2.4 konnte man die doch emergen...seit 2.6 muss ich uber ne andere eth online (sprich die kernelmodule von 2.6 fuer die broadcom karte sind muell) 

mfh

----------

## tobimat80

Also, ich hab das Problem auch. Allerdings liegt das glaube ich bei mir an der Hardware (zumindest teilweise) meines Laptops (habe ein HP nx7000). Der Freeze tritt nur auf, wenn ich einen Browser nutze (egal welchen) - nach einer bestimmten Zeit (dauert mal länger mal kürzer) friert das Ding ein - komplett. Nutze kernel-2.6.1-love5, KDE 3.2-rc1 und XF86-4.3.99.902. 

Werde es wohl oder übel einschicken müssen (laut Support) - danach teste ichs nochmal und sag Bescheid.

Tippe aber irgendwie auch auf nen Speicherfehler.

----------

## meyerm

Dann lass doch erst mal memtest laufen. Das sagt Dir dann, ob's der Speicher ist. Und vor allem: falls Du eine Windows-CD haben solltest, installier das mal (baeh, ich weiss  :Wink:  ) und schau ob der Fehler da auch auftritt. Denn genau das machen die beim Support. Und wenn da nach 10 Minuten kein Problem auftritt schicken sie Dir das Geraet ungeaendert zurueck mit "Du Doof"  :Sad: 

Marcel

----------

## tobimat80

Hab Windoof noch drauf und da hängt sich der Kernel net auf. Da stürtzt das Ding komplett auf - ohne Vorwanung! Einfach !klack! und die Kiste ist aus. Der Fehler ist aber anscheinend bekannt, da er in den verschiedensten Foren besprochen wird. Doch der Kernel-freeze bei Linux wird damit irgendwie nicht erklärt. 

Habe memtest mal am laufen!

Gruß

Tobi

----------

## _dan_

Ich habe das gleiche problem,

hab schon alles von stage1 bis stage3 durchprobiert und mir ist dabei aufgefallen das es immer eine netzwerkaktivitaet gegeben hat.

Ich denk aber nicht das die hardware bei mir einen knacks hat weil windows und freebsd ohne probleme laufen und nur gentoo abfuckt. 

der englische thread dazu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125145&highlight=system+freeze

EDIT:

Werd mal den framebuffer ausschalten versuchen nachdem ich:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79813&highlight=friert+ein

gelesen hab. speziell diese post hat mir etwas hoffnung gegeben:

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Du den Framebuffer angeschaltet hast, dann würde ich diesen abstellen. Gerade die NVidia- und ATI-Treiber beissen sich recht gerne damit. Die Fehler reichen von den Dir beschriebenen Artefakten bis hin zum Einfrieren des Systems.
> 
> Persönliche Anmerkung: Warum eigentlich immer den Framebuffer in der Konsole? Das Dingen hat doch eigentlich keinen Sinn - es sei denn, man hat wirklich eine Grafikkarte für die es keine brauchbaren XFree-Treiber gibt. Abgesehen davon ist die Zukunft des Framebuffers mehr als fraglich. Meines Wissens nach soll die API komplett überarbeitet werden da sie momentan wohl eher an einen Flickenteppich als an strukturiertes Programmieren erinnert.

 

----------

## chrisvoid

ich werd testweise framebuffer und bcm440(bm44) modul rauswerfen, werde ueber evtl erfolge informieren...

mfg

----------

## Silv3r

ok macht das  :Wink: 

hab nämlich auch die broadcom treiber und framebuffer am laufen! memtest habe ich probiert, bei 99% hängte sich mein Lap leider auf! Dass die Speichertimings zu scharf eingestellt sind, kann ich mir nicht denken!

mfG

----------

## chrisvoid

hi,

mehr durch zufall hat sich die loesung des problems ergeben...schuld waren die neckarwerke stuttgart die vor ein paar tagen mehr stromschwankungen im netz hatten als meine cpu bogomips *G* 

danke fuer die hilfe, 

mfg

----------

## Silv3r

dass der Laptop zu wenig Strom bekommt, bezweifle ich! Aber könnte durchaus möglich sein! Mal schaun ob mehrer solche Probleme haben!

mfg

----------

## _dan_

yuhuu, mein system laeuft stabil  :Wink: 

habs jetz uebers wochenende endlich geschafft es stabil hinzubekommen.

Mein weg:

Installieren der GRP installation.

den 2.6.1 kernel installiert

emerge sync 

emerge -u world

dann mal eine weile damit gearbeitet und am sonntag wieder an framebuffer drangegangen der jetz auch funktioniert.

Konnte das problem zwar nicht nachvollziehen aber es scheint geloest zu sein da jetz alles gluecklicherweise ohne probleme funktioniert.

----------

